# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/21-5/24/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last 4 days have been some pretty tough conditions. From 20-40 mph winds, and coastal flood advisories of over 2.5 feet, we managed to find some fish. Not being able to find any trout over sand/grass, we quickly concentrated our efforts over a mud/grass and shell bottom in search of redfish. Luckily the redfish wanted to cooperate being fooled mostly by Down South Lures in pumpkinseed, chicken of the c, plum, and watermelon. 

There were a few trout mixed in but few and far between. Some trout did fall for the bone/silver one knocker. Today as we were wading through some redfish, I managed to hook into a good trout that went 27" on the rod and 6.75# on the boga. 

Hopefully over the course of the weekend and into next week the water begins to fall. I know that when it does, trout activity will resume and summertime patterns will return. But, until the water falls redfish and hopefully a few more big trout in the mix will continue to be our game plan.


----------

